# Where can I find labels like american apparel?



## foxtees (Apr 14, 2016)

I need labels that look just like American Apparels in size and color.
Thanks!


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

foxtees said:


> I need labels that look just like American Apparels in size and color.
> Thanks!


we make our own labels.


----------



## foxtees (Apr 14, 2016)

djque said:


> we make our own labels.


Thanks djque. Do you have any idea who has similar? We can't afford your minimum to private label. 

Also, do you know if you'll ever bring back 2105 ORG in ultraviolet? I'm so bummed it's gone.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

foxtees said:


> Thanks djque. Do you have any idea who has similar? We can't afford your minimum to private label.
> 
> Also, do you know if you'll ever bring back 2105 ORG in ultraviolet? I'm so bummed it's gone.


 the 2105 violet might come back as a summer color. As for another tag that I don't know.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

bcilabels.com, Clothing Labels 4U.com - Clothing labels, Custom Clothing labels, clothing tags, cloth labels, custom woven clothing labels, woven labels, woven label manufacturers, are a couple. I believe theirs is a printed satin.


----------

